# Left my jacket in the cold for a few hours



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

If it does how would it function as an insulating jacket? :icon_scratch:


----------



## kingneptune117 (Mar 10, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> If it does how would it function as an insulating jacket? :icon_scratch:


So then the jacket is fine right?


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

kingneptune117 said:


> So then the jacket is fine right?


Yes........


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Holy shit. You must be American.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

You can't damage down.... it's feathers


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

Edge said:


> Holy shit. You must be American.


You must be canadian :storm:

Regardless of where OP is from, he's a moron.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Was the car on a treadmill?


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Just when I start thinking there's no hope left for humanity, a thread like this comes along and seals the deal... Wow!

On a related note.. I let my snowboard touch the snow, it is ruined now or can I still ride it? Might be a dumb question.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's a good way to not make yourself look silly. Put on the jacket and step outside for a few minutes.

ARE YOU COLD!??!


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Just when I start thinking there's no hope left for humanity, a thread like this comes along and seals the deal... Wow!
> 
> On a related note.. I let my snowboard touch the snow, it is ruined now or can I still ride it? Might be a dumb question.


You can ride it for 1 1/2 more times, after that it's no good. The wood gets soggy  (that's what she said?)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> You can ride it for 1 1/2 more times, after that it's no good. The wood gets soggy  (that's what she said?)


Nah,.. Just crush up some viagra, mix it in to the wax the next time u rub your deck!! That'll keep your wood from getting all soggy 'n' limp. (_Just remember to seek medical attention if u ride for more than 4 hours!!!_)


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Why does your down jacket have thinsulate insulation?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Cause when you leave down in the cold to long it turns to thinsulate everyone knows that is how they make it in the factories.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

When I read the first post in this thread, I figured it was a troll, but guaranteed to be very entertaining. Et voila!


----------

